# Is this the lining of her intestines?



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Doctor put Daisy on Sucralfate yesterday and she had her 3rd dose this morning, then pooped on my living room floor. This is what I found! 

Waiting for the vet to open so I can find out what's going on but has anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

looks like worms


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

That was my first thought but she's been tested repeatedly. They did give her medication for some new worm being found in this area when she was in about a week ago. They didn't test her for it because it's a send away but I looked at the pictures online and it doesn't look like that. It looks too flat for those.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

She was given sucralfate to help heal her intestines after eating an acorn and really tearing herself up. 

No call from the vet yet.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If it is a worm, it looks like it's been dead a while.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

It does. 
I wondered if the medication they gave me to coat and protect her intestines while it heals flushes out like this. The info I read said it coats the intestines for 6 to 8 hours. 

This all started after she ate something that tore her innards to shreds.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah it looks like worms. Ryker had them when he was a puppy and he would poop out mucousy blood. I'm surprised that nothing came up in the fecals for your vet.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I just read that tape worms aren't always found in fecal exams and it's up to the owner to watch for rice like specs in the feces. Well, I didn't know that and about a month ago notice a pile in the yard that had white specs like tiny fly larvae. I shoveled it up and never thought anything else about it. My vet is doing surgery this a.m. and her tech said she's thinking worms but will have the Dr. look at the picture and someone will call me as soon as they can. I did put the worm part in some Tupperware to take in if necessary.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That looks like a tapeworm.


----------



## *blackrose (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup, I'd say that looks like a tape worm, too. Average dewormers don't kill tapeworms, so you may need a different deworming medication. And you are correct, tape worm eggs rarely float in the solution that most vets use to check a fecal sample with, so finding them on a fecal test run in house is rare.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I just checked and she's not been wormed at our new vet because the bill I had from the old vet showed she had just been wormed. She may not have been wormed since the animal shelter. I got her almost a year ago and she was a tiny pup.

HOWEVER, I've found state records that show he was using 1cc and 'dosing a whole litter of pups' and was making his own wormer out of watered down cattle wormer. He also bought Fiprinol and divided it into syringes and sent people home with smaller amounts for more money. He lost his license for 3 years over that. I sure wish someone had told us but people are afraid to stand up to him! Not me! Banfield Pet Hospital and Wal-Mart Pharmacy are sending attorneys with me and their staff to the court hearing.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

TAPE WORMS 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

if you thought your dog was pooping her innards out why ddidnt you rush her to the vet?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> if you thought your dog was pooping her innards out why ddidnt you rush her to the vet?


It sounds to me that the OP has been in and out of a vet for awhile and has it well covered. Honestly doesn't matter at this point, considering the dog's been diagnosed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Just was thinking if it were my dog and I thought she was literally expelling her internal organs or pieces of them we'd be to the vet by morning at the latest. Glad it was nothing too serious anyway.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

YES, I gathered every stool and rinsed it to remove anything but the hard toy pieces until I could puzzle piece it fully together to know none of the hard sharp pieced were stuck inside her. My vet said NO ONE had ever done that before and she wasn't sure she could have dealt with it for over a week, twice a day. 






















Kayota, 
Daisy has been to the vet at least 5 times this week. By time I posted yesterday, I had already called at 7:00 a.m. and spoken with a tech who said My doc would be in at 8:00 and the other doc was in the middle of surgery but they held up a laptop to show her the picture I'd emailed and she said to wait for my vet. 

My vet had given Daisy a 3 day, 6 dose medication used to coat the intestines for 6 hours to help any ulcers heal. Then it sloughs off. I wondered if it were the lining and medication sloughing off but it looked too narrow and worm like. 

Yesterday, before we went in to verify worms, we spoke 5 times on the phone and she had 2 pictures of the incident. 

This all started with the photo of the bloody towel. Another day Daisy threw up a whole acorn with the cap, stem and pointed end and some blood. 

The vet did tell me yesterday that if her Tapeworm infestation was as bad as it looks, that might be the cause of her pica. She's not getting nutrition because of the worms and so was eating sticks, tablecloths, pinecones, acorns, mulch, her bed, the old dog's orthopedic bed, the corners of the 'fake leather' sofa cushions, any toy.... I hope that's it. Before she got her worm med late yesterday, she ate a small corner off a thick door mat, rubber and all. I thought my house was finally puppy proof and she was locked in an area with the old dog sleeping on that floor mat. She doesn't chew my furniture. I find that odd.

Just for the record, we live in the county next to a VERY tiny, 1 main street town. The vet we used to go to who is local is the one I'm suing and have turned in to the State of Georgia for charging for Adequan when he didn't have Adequan or give Adequan, overdosing meds for the old dog who now had liver damage, renal impairment, anemic from internal bleeding. My phone book, with yellow pages and ads is in TOTAL, 18 pages long. My new vet is 25 miles away and open 7 til 7 seven days a week. Since July, she's seen Daisy probably 9 times (original appt. with full exam, hot spot, histocytoma on her foot (biopsied), ingestion of a toy made from a car tire, and then 5 times in the last 7 days. Scooter has been seen four or 5 times and has a full exam again the week of Thanksgiving. It's timed that way because the new vet and the 2 pharmacists from Wal-Mart are all bringing corporate attys to testify against the old vet.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i'm sorry if i seemed accusatory, i did not know the full story. good luck with everything.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kayota said:


> i'm sorry if i seemed accusatory, i did not know the full story. good luck with everything.


Instead of making an accusation based solely on the title of the thread, you might've tried reading the original post, where the OP said "*Waiting for the vet to open so I can find out what's going on*." Just a thought.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

No problem at all. I just didn't want you to think I was not taking care of her. I'm bad about not reading the full threads myself.


----------

